# petit G5 ou gros G4 ?



## eixurit (23 Octobre 2003)

Pour 2300 euros, on peut acheter un G4 bi à 1,25 ou un G5 à 1,6....
Alors la question qui tue: lequel vous choissiriez ?

Pour un usage perso, un peu poussé, photo, keynote, jeux, ...


----------



## ederntal (23 Octobre 2003)

eixurit a dit:
			
		

> Pour 2300 euros, on peut acheter un G4 bi à 1,25 ou un G5 à 1,6....
> Alors la question qui tue: lequel vous choissiriez ?
> 
> Pour un usage perso, un peu poussé, photo, keynote, jeux, ...



Moi pour la même utilisation j'ai choisit le G5 1.6


----------



## minime (23 Octobre 2003)

La question du choix entre un G4 bipro et un G5 mono est souvent posée, par ex :

- Power Mac G4 pour une bouchée de pain...

- G4 ou G5 ? Choix Cornélien.


----------



## MarcMame (24 Octobre 2003)

Mon G4 bi1,25, je l'ai acheté pour 1600 à un particulier qui l'avait bichonné.
Il me parrait ridicule d'acheter un desktop G4 neuf aujourd'hui sauf dans l'obligation de faire tourner MacOS 9.
Si je l'ai payé 1600 il y a près d'un mois, le prix devrait encore baisser avec le temps qui passe. Et franchement, c'est bien plus qu'il n'en faut pour une utilisation privée. Sans parler du fait que j'avais une carte vidéo ATI en PCI pour mon second écran qui n'est plus supporté par les G5, même le 1,6Ghz.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2003)

Petit G5...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 plus tourner vers l'avenir...


----------



## MarcMame (24 Octobre 2003)

sexlover a dit:
			
		

> Petit G5...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tout autant que la voiture éléctrique...


----------



## Manzarek (24 Octobre 2003)

Salut,
Moi j'ai chosi le G5 1.8. En fait, j'ai même "tiré" mon G4 le plus longtemps possible pour passer au G5... 
La nouvelle architecture de cette machine me semble plus propice à profiter des futures améliorations de l'OS X.
Sans hésiter: le G5.


----------



## MarcMame (24 Octobre 2003)

Manzarek a dit:
			
		

> La nouvelle architecture de cette machine me semble plus propice à profiter des futures améliorations de l'OS X.
> Sans hésiter: le G5.


C'est tout à fait exact. La seule chose, c'est que le jour où ta machine pourra véritablement profiter des futures améliorations de l'OS (comme des applis), les G5 auront vraisemblablement dépassés le cap des 3Ghz pour le même prix, et utiliseront alors 100% de leur capacités, tout de suite.
C'est ton choix et je le respecte, mais tu achetes et payes au prix le plus fort une machine qui n'utilise à son achat qu'un faible pourcentage de ses capacités.
Sans parler du fait que certains choix fait dans les G5 sont un pari qui n'est pas gagné. (PCI-X)
Il n'est pas improbable non plus que les prochaines générations integrerons peut-être des cartes vidéos à la norme PCI-Express en lieu et place de l'AGP, en fin de vie.


----------



## melaure (24 Octobre 2003)

Dans tous les cas, bi-pro, sinon rien !!!


----------



## golf (24 Octobre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout à fait exact. La seule chose, c'est que le jour où ta machine pourra véritablement profiter des futures améliorations de l'OS (comme des applis), les G5 auront vraisemblablement dépassés le cap des 3Ghz pour le même prix, et utiliseront alors 100% de leur capacités, tout de suite.


Le raisonnement est valable pour toute machine, y compris un G4bi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> ...utiliseront alors 100% de leur capacités, tout de suite.





			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> ...tu achetes et payes au prix le plus fort une machine qui n'utilise à son achat qu'un faible pourcentage de ses capacités.


Cela ne veut pas dire grand chose et ne repose sur rien de concret 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le vrai fond du problème est la nature du besoin, privé ou professionnel, et la capacité, ou la volonté, à plannifier ses investissements 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



T, T + 6 mois, T + 12 mois, etc...





			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Sans parler du fait que certains choix fait dans les G5 sont un pari qui n'est pas gagné. (PCI-X)...


Vu les annonces qui se succèdent, le pari est presque gagné, reste à faire monter en puissance les productions...




			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> ...Il n'est pas improbable non plus que les prochaines générations integrerons peut-être des cartes vidéos à la norme PCI-Express en lieu et place de l'AGP, en fin de vie.


C'est vrai, mais à vue sur 24 mois, le risque n'est pas bien grand et l'évolution d'AGP 8 tempère


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Dans tous les cas, bi-pro, sinon rien !!!


Çà, c'est une position parfaitement ridicule


----------



## L'AGE (25 Octobre 2003)

Bonjour,
Personnellement j'ai toujours eu la préférence pour des modèles en fin de carrière. Les défauts de jeunesse ont disparu et il mle semble plus stables.

Mes meilleurs Mac ont été un FX, un G3 333 gris, mon précédent G4 867, et mon PowerBook G3 400 Pismo (acheté "destockage" lors de la sortie du Titanium). Je viens d'acheter un G4 Bipro 1,42 à Apple expo et, tu vois je n'ai pas choisis un G5. 
Que d'ennuis, par contre, avec un 7500-100 (changement de la carte mêre), ou avec un G4 400.

Il en est, je le crois, des ordinateur comme des systèmes ou des programmes la version de départ est toujours améliorée par une version 0.1. Seulement il n'y a qu'Adobe pour faire parvenir cette version gratuitement.


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Çà, c'est une position parfaitement ridicule



Pas pour de la compression vidéo et de la participation à RC5-72 ...


----------



## MarcMame (25 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> MarcMame a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je t'attendais...
On remet le couvert mon cher Golf ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le 64bit, c'est pas assez concret pour toi ?
Une machine qui embarque un processeur 64bit mais qui fait tout tourner en 32bit, c'est une machine qui tourne à 100% de ses capacités pour toi ?


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je t'attendais...
> On remet le couvert mon cher Golf ?


Oui, coucou, c'est moi [façon bebel]  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Le 64bit, c'est pas assez concret pour toi ?
> Une machine qui embarque un processeur 64bit mais qui fait tout tourner en 32bit, c'est une machine qui tourne à 100% de ses capacités pour toi ?


Certes mais cette limite n'est qu'une vue de l'esprit car si en octobre 2004 (même 2005) Apple nous sort un Mac Os X.x.x full compatible (avec les app dont j'ai besoin) alors ta bécane est 100 % exploitable alors qu'avec ton G4 !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je dis et maintiens : le vrai fond du problème est la nature du besoin, privé ou professionnel, et la capacité, ou la volonté, à plannifier ses investissements à T, T + 6 mois, T + 12 mois, etc...

Si aujourd'hui avec un G4 bi neuf tu satisfait tes besoins à 90 % et que tu sais que tu ne pourras pas investir un kopec en 2004 (2005) alors oui... 

nb : reprends la formulation exacte de ta phrase dans son contexte


----------



## golf (25 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Pas pour de la compression vidéo et de la participation à RC5-72 ...


Et çà, c'est évident que tout le monde en a besoin


----------



## MarcMame (25 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Certes mais cette limite n'est qu'une vue de l'esprit car si en octobre 2004 (même 2005) Apple nous sort un Mac Os X.x.x full compatible (avec les app dont j'ai besoin) alors ta bécane est 100 % exploitable alors qu'avec ton G4 !!!


2 réactions à tes propos :

1/ Tu te rends comptes que tu viens d'avouer que ta bécane (G5) ne sera donc pas exploitable à 100% avant octobre 2004 (ou 2005), soit plus d'un an après son achat.
Tu réponds donc positivement à ce que je venais de dire. (et rien de plus)

2/ Certes, mon G4 prendra un coup de vieux à ce moment là, mais uniquement par rapport aux machines les plus récentes. En 2005, ton G5 à 1,8Ghz aura également pris un coup de vieux face aux G5 à 3Ghz ou plus. La grosse différence, c'est que mon G4 m'aura couté la moitié du prix du tient (acheté au même moment), aura été exploité au maximum de ses possibilités pendant cette période, pour une puissance quasiment comparable à ta machine, toujours sur cette période.
En 2005, je pourrais m'acheter un G5 bcp plus puissant que le tient où le même en occaz pour au pire la moitié du prix qu'il t'a couté, ce que tu ne pourras pas faire.
Bref, en dépensant moins (à chaque fois, car au total le niveau d'investissement reste le même), on peut investir plus souvent, sans sacrifier les performances. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








> Si aujourd'hui avec un G4 bi neuf tu satisfait tes besoins à 90 % et que tu sais que tu ne pourras pas investir un kopec en 2004 (2005) alors oui...


Il n'a pas été acheté neuf, mais en occaz très récente. Mais même en neuf, les fins de série restent à des tarifs bien plus attractifs que les nouvelles gammes et c'est bien normal. Cela permet, pour la même somme, de pouvoir réinvestir plus souvent.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

"Tout autant que la voiture éléctrique... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 "

J'ai jamais lu quelque chose d'aussi stupide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ce n'est, mais alors, vraiment pas du tout comparable


----------



## MarcMame (26 Octobre 2003)

Ben quoi ? Ce n'est pas l'avenir la voiture électrique ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eclaire nous de tes lumières cher *sexlover* à l'icone de chasseur de proies....


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

t'éclairer?

La voiture électrique a une autonomie de 100km, une vitesse de pointe de 100km/h. Un moteur thermique a une autonomie moyenne de 600km pour une vitesse maximal moyenne d'environ 160km/h. 

Comme je l'ai déja dis je ne pense pas que la voiture électrique soit comparable au G5 qui lui est plus puissant que le G4. Or la voiture électrique est MOINS puissante que le moteur thermique  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En plus les moteurs électriques ne sont pas encore tout à fait au point (l'autonomie ne demande qu'a être amélioré, la vitesse de pointe aussi). La encore le G5 n'est pas pareil puisque lui est parfaitement au point... etc etc

Menfin voila tout ça me paraissait evidement mais puisque tu m'a demandé de te l'expliquer...


----------



## bacman (26 Octobre 2003)

Bon arrêtez de vous enflammer
le thread n'a plus de raison de continuer
les G 4 viennent ne sont desormais plus en vente sur apple store;
perso , je suis d'accord avec tout le monde, j'attends la deuxieme fournée de G5 avant de changer; la derniere livrée des g4 est encore largement dans le coup pour au moins 3 mois


----------



## golf (26 Octobre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> 1/ Tu te rends comptes que tu viens d'avouer que ta bécane (G5) ne sera donc pas exploitable à 100% avant octobre 2004 (ou 2005), soit plus d'un an après son achat.
> Tu réponds donc positivement à ce que je venais de dire. (et rien de plus)


Tu as été élevé à l'école des jésuites ou de la cgt !?
Parce que comme tordu tu te poses là...

Je n'ai jamais dis le contraire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est toi qui triture les arguments pour les faire rentrer dans dans une polémique qui n'existe pas  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je te dis qu'à partir du moment ou le plus petit des G5 est déjà aussi puissant que le plus gros des G4, c'est tout bénef 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Le gain à venir est gratuit.* 


En 2005 j'aurais 2 options : soit ce G5 suffit toujours à ma production soit le besoin a crû mais là je suis de nouveau en position d'investissement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




A te lire, ton achat est un caprice d'enfant gâté, pour moi, c'est un investissement raisonné


----------



## MarcMame (26 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai jamais dis le contraire


Hoooooooo ! quelle mauvaise foi ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> C'est toi qui triture les arguments pour les faire rentrer dans dans une polémique qui n'existe pas


En répondant à mes reflexions, tu entretiens toi même cette polémique qui ne devrait pas exister. Mais on doit aimer ça , surement.. hein ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







> Je te dis qu'à partir du moment ou le plus petit des G5 est déjà aussi puissant que le plus gros des G4, c'est tout bénef
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vrai. Mais quand le petit G5 (neuf) vaut 2 fois le prix du gros G4 (occaz), ça me fait reflechir... 




> A te lire, ton achat est un caprice d'enfant gâté, pour moi, c'est un investissement raisonné


Amusant ça, j'ai pensé exactement la même chose. Si je faisais des achats d'enfant gaté comme tu le dis, un G5 2x2Ghz, 8Go de Ram et ses 2 écrans 23" troneraient déjà sur mon bureau en marbre de mon appartement de la place Vendome.


----------



## golf (26 Octobre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Hoooooooo ! quelle mauvaise foi !


Cela ne manque pas de sel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tu relis le fil parfois 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Démonstration :


			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Vrai. Mais quand le petit G5 (neuf) vaut 2 fois le prix du gros G4 (occaz), ça me fait reflechir...


Effectivement si tu introduis de l'occase face à du neuf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bah


----------



## Anonyme (26 Octobre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est ton choix et je le respecte, mais tu achetes et payes au prix le plus fort une machine qui n'utilise à son achat qu'un faible pourcentage de ses capacités.



je ne pense pas que les premiers acheteurs de G4 bi (alors que Mac OS X n'était pas encore sorti) aient eu à regretter leur choix par la suite...


----------



## MarcMame (27 Octobre 2003)

FredG3 a dit:
			
		

> je ne pense pas que les premiers acheteurs de G4 bi (alors que Mac OS X n'était pas encore sorti) aient eu à regretter leur choix par la suite...


Par la suite non, mais au moment de leur achat (juillet 2000 pour les dual 450/500), ils n'avaient pas grand chose à mettre sous la dent de leur 2nd processeur. Il faudra attendre fin 2001 pour avoir MacOS X.1 et avoir quelques applis qui veulent bien le faire bosser, soit plus d'un an après leur achat, laps de temps pendant lequel leur machine n'était pas plus performante que leur frère monoprocesseur. A ce moment là, les Quicksilver faisaient leur apparition, doublant la vitesse pour le même prix.


----------



## MarcMame (27 Octobre 2003)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement si tu introduis de l'occase face à du neuf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'vais m'gener tiens !!


----------



## Lordwizard (27 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Pas pour de la compression vidéo et de la participation à RC5-72 ...



Pas que çà !! C'est tout Mac OS X qui est plus véloce sur un bipro, et ca on l'utilise tous les jours !!

Je suis fervent partisan du bipro car Mac OS X en tire toute la substantifique moelle !!


----------



## ederntal (27 Octobre 2003)

bacman a dit:
			
		

> Bon arrêtez de vous enflammer
> le thread n'a plus de raison de continuer
> les G 4 viennent ne sont desormais plus en vente sur apple store;


 si, si, les G4 sont toujours la


----------



## ederntal (27 Octobre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> La grosse différence, c'est que mon G4 m'aura couté la moitié du prix du tient (acheté au même moment)



euh 

 1.6GHz PowerPC G5
 256 Mo de SDRAM DDR333 - 2 DIMMs
 Disque Serial ATA de 80 Go
 DVD-R/CD-RW
 NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 Ultra avec 64 Mo, ADC/DVI
 Modem interne 56K
 Clavier Apple
 Mac OS
 Un port FireWire 800
 Deux ports FireWire 400
 Trois ports USB 2.0
 Souris Apple

Sous-total                       2.271,20



 Dual 1.25GHz w/ 2MB L3 per proc.
 Mac OS
 Ultra ATA de 80 Go
 Apple Pro Keyboard
 ATI Radeon 9000 Pro avec 64 Mo, ADC/DVI
 Country kit
 DVD-R/CD-RW
 256 Mo de SDRAM DDR333 - 1 DIMM
 Modem interne 56K
 Deux ports FireWire 400
 Quatre ports USB
 Souris Apple Pro Mouse                   

Sous-total                        2.076,26 



On parle ici d'une différence entre 2 ordinateurs qui ont une différence de prix de 200 euros.
Si tu parle de G4 d'occaz et bien des aujourd'hui ce n'est pas la même puissance


----------



## Steadyson (27 Octobre 2003)

Alors, ca donne quoi ce sondage ?
Cela; m'intéresse aussi car je suis prêt à acheter un PowerMac (en gardant mon ecran tft ACer si c'est compatible..)
Alors les appleux, dites nous quel est le mieux concretement ;-)


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2003)

G5


----------



## ederntal (27 Octobre 2003)

G5


----------



## azerty (27 Octobre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> si, si, les G4 sont toujours la



         non non , non seulement y'a rien à ce lien:

       _"Désolé

       Pour des raisons de sécurité et de confidentialité, votre session internet vient de se terminer. Pour continuer votre shopping, cliquez sur le lien ci dessous.


     &gt;&gt; revenir vers la page d'accueil de l'Apple Store


             Vous pouvez également passer commande auprès de            
        l'Apple Store en téléphonant au 0800 046 046.
        Les prix indiqués s'entendent toutes taxes comprises     
        (19,6%) et hors frais de port (sauf mention particulière). 
             Le montant de la TVA à acquitter sur les produits    
         sélectionnés est précisé sur votre bon de commande.

           Copyright © 2001 Apple Computer, Inc. Tous droits    
      réservés.
          Consultez la rubrique daide pour connaître nos conditions     
       de vente"_

     , mais il n'y a effectivement  plus de PwMac G4 à la dite page d'acceuil...


----------



## ederntal (27 Octobre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> non non , non seulement y'a rien à ce lien:
> 
> _"Désolé
> 
> ...



LOL SI ACHETES TOI DES LUNETTES

tu va sur www.apple.fr
ensuite tu clique sur Store en haut
Puis sur le gauche dans "produit apple" il y a marqué PowerMac G4
Tu clique sur le lien et voila!


----------



## golf (27 Octobre 2003)

Le G4 ! Sur le site principal aussi, il est là... 
Un seul modèle mais qui peut être commandé sur le store en BTO en 3 déclinaisons


----------



## azerty (28 Octobre 2003)

je les cherchais sur le store, où ils étaient encore il y a peu...et où ils ne sont plus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...mais effectivement, sur la page matériel...


----------



## ederntal (28 Octobre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> je les cherchais sur le store, où ils étaient encore il y a peu...et où ils ne sont plus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mais si ils sont sur le store !!!
dans la colone a gauche


----------



## purestyle (28 Octobre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> C'est tout à fait exact. La seule chose, c'est que le jour où ta machine pourra véritablement profiter des futures améliorations de l'OS (comme des applis), les G5 auront vraisemblablement dépassés le cap des 3Ghz pour le même prix, et utiliseront alors 100% de leur capacités, tout de suite.
> C'est ton choix et je le respecte, mais tu achetes et payes au prix le plus fort une machine qui n'utilise à son achat qu'un faible pourcentage de ses capacités.
> Sans parler du fait que certains choix fait dans les G5 sont un pari qui n'est pas gagné. (PCI-X)
> Il n'est pas improbable non plus que les prochaines générations integrerons peut-être des cartes vidéos à la norme PCI-Express en lieu et place de l'AGP, en fin de vie.



euh, je partage l'avis de MarcMame, le G4 2x1.25 Ghz à 1792  semble être une bien belle affaire. C'est l'aboutissement d'une gamme qui va certes disparaitre, mais en octobre/novembre 2003 on peut en exploiter le potentiel à 100%. Ca me semble encore être une meilleure affaire que la version superdrive, en faisant un tour rue montgallet pour y acheter de la RAM, voire un DVD-R en OEM.
Pour ce qui est de sadurée de vie, ben en attendant la pleine exploitation des nouvelles technlogies du G5, puis on pourra toujours le revendre pour passer donc au G5.


----------



## Eric999 (28 Octobre 2003)

Si t'es sensible au bruit achète un G5 qui semble etre plus silencieux qu'un G4 (d'après ce que j'ai lu dans différents forums)


----------



## MarcMame (28 Octobre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> euh
> 
>  1.6GHz PowerPC G5
>  256 Mo de SDRAM DDR333 - 2 DIMMs
> ...


C'est bien ce dont je parle : j'ai acheté le mien il y a 1 mois pour 1600 et avec non pas 256Mo mais 512Mo, non pas 80Go de DD mais 120Go. 
On est donc à beaucoup plus de 2x la différence de prix. (ton G5 serait à plus de 2400)


----------



## azerty (28 Octobre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> mais si ils sont sur le store !!!
> dans la colone a gauche



         ben fallait le dire tout de suite ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      je cherchais au centre, l'icône-photo, comme les autres, là où il était avant... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      bravo pour le coup d'oeil, on reconnait bien là les accros du Mac à qui rien n'échappe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







       mais pourquoi Apple le mentionne-t-il aussi discrètement: soit il continue à être vendu, soit il n'est plus vendu...


----------



## MarcMame (28 Octobre 2003)

Plus personne n'est capable de faire une multiplication par 2 ici ?
MDR....


----------



## ederntal (30 Octobre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Plus personne n'est capable de faire une multiplication par 2 ici ?
> MDR....










bref je suis depuis 2 jours sur mon G5 1.6... et bien je profite des a present de beaucoup de puissance... en tout cas c'est un peu plus rapide que sur un bi1ghz

je ferrai quelques benchs dans photoshop quand j'aurais le temps


----------



## MarcMame (31 Octobre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> je ferrai quelques benchs dans photoshop quand j'aurais le temps


Tu va être déçu.
C'est justement sur les applis  *non* optimisées pour les bi-pro que tu verras la différence.


----------



## zoungern (21 Novembre 2003)

salut !

je suis dans la meme optique un G4 bi ou un G5 1.6
mais il semble que vous oubliez que le 1.6 n as pas de PCI-X que du PCI mais il a le S-ATA pour les disque dur et l USB2

le design change aussi avec un G5 "dans le coup" face a un G4 toujours tres beau... 

le G5 a un superdrive (le G4 bi pour 1750euro environ n en a pas)

bref ya pas que la puissance du proc qui compte
je pense qu'en utilisation courante ou intensive la différence ne doit pas etre si flagrante entre un Bi1,25 et un G5 1.6

non??


----------



## MarcMame (22 Novembre 2003)

zoungern a dit:
			
		

> mais il semble que vous oubliez que le 1.6 n as pas de PCI-X que du PCI


On n'a pas oublié. Mais qu'est ce que tu veux en faire de tes ports PCI-X ?


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (25 Novembre 2003)

zoungern a dit:
			
		

> le G5 a un superdrive (le G4 bi pour 1750euro environ n en a pas)



On trouve le dernier de chez pioneer (A-06) à 140, soit moins cher que celui du G5 sur l'AppleStore...


----------



## azerty (27 Novembre 2003)

oui, et si on prends un G5 1,6 GHz, on a intérêt à le prendre sans SuperDrive, ce qui le met exactement au même prix que le bi-1,25 (1760,51   et 1753,34  (G5) , sans modem)...

         on peut hésiter (c'est mon cas actuellement..) entre les deux, d'un côté un bipro plus performant que le G5, bootant encore sur OS 9, avec deux baies ,  mais bruyant (insupportable, même, selon certains), de l'autre le G5, mono, donc moins performant, même avec Jaguar, ne bootant plus sous OS 9, avec qu'une seule baie (donc pas de possibilité de rajouter un DVD-RW en plus du combo), mais normalement silencieux, et livré avec Panther...


----------



## fleurette (27 Novembre 2003)

moi par exemple j'ai acheté y a trois ans un g4 533 mhz, je l'ai toujours trouvé moins "stable" que le précédent à 400 mhz (mêmes configs pourtant)


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Novembre 2003)

j'ai attendu la sortie des G5 pour me prendre mon G4 bouchée de pain et je ne regrette rien. J'avais besoin du PCI pour utiliser des cartes d'acquisition.

Et puis les perfs de mon mon bipro me suffisent largement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour l'instant  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le G5 pas avant fin 2004 !


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> Le G5 pas avant fin 2004 !



moi pareil!!! et dans un powerbook, le G5!


----------



## azerty (30 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> j'ai attendu la sortie des G5 pour me prendre mon G4 bouchée de pain et je ne regrette rien...



          ..même pas le bruit ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> J'avais besoin du PCI pour utiliser des cartes d'acquisition....



      ...le G5 1,6 GHz a aussi des bus PCI,  pas PCI-X...


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Novembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> ..même pas le bruit ?



si, c'est vrai, le bruit est terrible. Mais depuis que j'ai expatrié mon l'UC dans une autre pièce que l'écran, ça va mieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Et puis je ne regrette surtout pas car j'ai vraiment fait une bonne affaire au niveau du prix d'achat.



			
				azerty a dit:
			
		

> ...le G5 1,6 GHz a aussi des bus PCI,  pas PCI-X...



oui, mais des cartes PCI [la plupart] sont suceptibles de n'être pas reconnues dans le 1,6. Ainsi, j'ai de forts doutes quant à la possibilitré de faire fonctionner ma vieille DC30 (qui me rend encore de fidèles services) dans un G5 ...


----------



## MarcMame (30 Novembre 2003)

florentdesvosges a dit:
			
		

> oui, mais des cartes PCI sont suceptibles de n'être pas reconnu dans le 1,6.


Tu peux même dire la plupart....


----------



## florentdesvosges (30 Novembre 2003)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux même dire la plupart....


c'est corrigé


----------



## azerty (1 Décembre 2003)

ah bon, même là, il y a des pb ?... ce G5 1,6 perd un partie de son intérêt, alors...(quoique maintenant, la question du choix entre 1,6 et 1,8 ne se pose plus)


----------



## MarcMame (2 Décembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> ah bon, même là, il y a des pb ?... ce G5 1,6 perd un partie de son intérêt, alors...(quoique maintenant, la question du choix entre 1,6 et 1,8 ne se pose plus)


En effet...
Les bus PCI-X des 1,8 et 2GHz restent également compatibles avec les cartes PCI traditionnelles mais uniquement avec les cartes récentes qui fonctionnent avec une signalisation sous 3,3v.
Le 1,6Ghz a les mêmes contraintes, la norme X en moins....
Déjà qu'il n'existe actuellement qu'extremement peu de cartes disponibles à la norme PCI-X, ces bus d'extensions ne servent pas à grand chose pour l'instant. Ceux du 1,6 ne satisferont que les acheteurs de cartes PCI neuves et compatibles.


----------



## ederntal (2 Décembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> ah bon, même là, il y a des pb ?... ce G5 1,6 perd un partie de son intérêt, alors...(quoique maintenant, la question du choix entre 1,6 et 1,8 ne se pose plus)



en même temps le 1.6 perds 200 euros, et le 1.8 (bi1.8 maintenant) prend 150 euros...

Avec 700 euros de différences entre ces 2 machines, la question du choix se pose toujours!


----------



## azerty (3 Décembre 2003)

heu...pas compris, là...


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (3 Décembre 2003)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Avec 700 euros de différences entre ces 2 machines, la question du choix se pose toujours!



à 700  d'écart, la question se pose pas : soi t'es riche, soi tu l'es pas...


----------



## azerty (3 Décembre 2003)

aaah ! si j'étais rrri-cheu (air connu)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ben non... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




donc, comme je disais, la question ne se pose pas (plus)...


----------

